# Birdies! <3



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So now that we have a working car all of us headed up my brother nlaws out of town. I love their place cause its smack dab in farmland and he has some nice space to his property. He even mentioned something about maybe buying a hobby farm and having the extra space for chickens and stuff! LOL I can say I have already offered my help lol

anywho, we have lots and lots of wildlife up there, some welcomed and some not so much. They have some big issues with coyotes and skunk but that comes with living out there.

here are some of the birds, LOTS of birds laying at this time and two in one pine tree they have, there was also a robin laying on the hydro meter.

robins









I didn't even know this second nest was there until the second day all I could hear was a peeping bird. Thought it was the robins until I looked around more. My bro in law said last year they made so much noise the cats found and ate them. So I wanted to find anything that might have fallen out. As you can see, there isnt enough room in the nest anymore, one fledgling was actually stuck right below the nest there. I plucked it up and placed it back in the nest.

I figure from their feathers being in, its time to fly anyways. lol

















After some googaling I figure the babies are swamp sparrows. The adult was keeping a close eye on me while I was snooping about. Very wonderful little bird! Nice song as well
http://www.borealbirds.org/guide/gu...d=1&familyid=208&term=&process=1&sort=&from=0

Here is the nest on the meter, mom was rather po'd by me since I stumbled upon her by accident
Preeety eggs!!!

















Hope you enjoy the pics as much as I do  Thx for looking


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

cool pics cid!!!


----------

